# CN Tower Aquarium?



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

http://dcnonl.com/article/id37054



article said:


> Ripley Entertainment plans aquarium at base of CN Tower
> 
> Retail-commercial complex still at conceptual design stage
> 
> ...


This was in January. Has anyone heard about any recent developments on this?


----------



## vaporize (Apr 10, 2006)

haven't heard any update at all since then..... hopefully the project did not go belly up


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

vaporize said:


> haven't heard any update at all since then..... hopefully the project did not go belly up


It's probably still floating around


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

It would be great if it gets approved.


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

there are signs on the property declaring the use-of-land from green space to use for an aquarium.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

This sort of thing has been going on for about 10 years or more. Hopefully something will eventually get done.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

BettaBeats said:


> there are signs on the property declaring the use-of-land from green space to use for an aquarium.


don't we have enough green space? I want an aquarium!


----------



## zenafish (Feb 20, 2007)

solarz said:


> don't we have enough green space? I want an aquarium!


+1  it's downtown...who needs greenspace downtown, already a "jungle" as it is


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

solarz said:


> don't we have enough green space? I want an aquarium!


In Civics there are policies in place when dealing with land-use changes. What I said was that they have the space. They've bought/put a bid on the swatch of land adjacent to the CN Tower.. The problem is that it's recognized Civicly as a park, or green space. They need to turn it into Commercial, and also zone for large tanks of water. So there are some challenges.

Also, the Ripley's people said the project will take 3 years. I'm not sure if that time frame has started. I hope they do some really nice, authentic reefscapes.
My only downer about the project is that it is right in Tourist Central, so I hope it isn't busy all the time. I'd like to get a membership and find the quiet days and relax. Not be pushed around by crowds.


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

BettaBeats said:


> In Civics there are policies in place when dealing with land-use changes. What I said was that they have the space. They've bought/put a bid on the swatch of land adjacent to the CN Tower.. The problem is that it's recognized Civicly as a park, or green space. They need to turn it into Commercial, and also zone for large tanks of water. So there are some challenges.
> 
> Also, the Ripley's people said the project will take 3 years. I'm not sure if that time frame has started. I hope they do some really nice, authentic reefscapes.
> My only downer about the project is that it is right in Tourist Central, so I hope it isn't busy all the time. I'd like to get a membership and find the quiet days and relax. Not be pushed around by crowds.


I went to the New England Aquarium last week in Boston. I went at 9:30 am, and it was the best thing ever. No schools visiting, and very few people! I took my time taking pictures, and walking around looking at all the neat things they have there. People working there were very knowledgeable as well! My only dislike was that the African cichlid tank was greatly lacking!


----------

